# fox or yote



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

tommorow morn i am going hunting do u sugest getting there before light and setting up? what calls are most effective in january i got like 10 cds of them how long should i sit before i go to next spot

thxs


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

I would sit no longer than an hour myself. Then move on. Try a series of distress calls, you know some squeeker calls in about 15 minute intervals. Call 15 and then sit back and watch for 15. Atleast that is what i do and it has been pretty consistant.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You call for 15 minutes staight? I can't imagine that is very effective.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually I pause for about 8-10 seconds every 8-10 seconds during the 15 nminutes calling. Its not just straight calling, sorry i didnt make it any clearer. It works for me.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

with my distress calls even though i just started out i call for about 15-30 second and then wait 10 then call for a another 15-30 seconds and then ill be kinda agressive liek that for a bit then i kinda bring it down a notch...ive been told that right....so anyways thats what i do


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

If you are serious about predator hunting, it is going to take a while to learn it all. 
First, are you proficient with your rifle or shotgun? What are you using for a firearm? 
Second, you have to use a cover scent. Some people don't, but using a cover scent such as fox urine or fresh earth or many others will only increase your chances of a kill. Coyotes live by scent and they will always circle downwind of you when you are calling. As soon as they catch the scent of something human, they will be gone and you may never see it. 
Camo is important. I camo everything including my hands and face. Find a camo that blends into the area that you are hunting. Camo will only increase your chances of success.
Calling is an art. I have never had any luck with electronic calls. I prefer hand or mouth calls. Many are available. Check out the site www.allpredatorcalls.com. I personally like Primos Hot Dog and Lil' Dog, Haydel's Government trapper, Dan Thompson PC1 and PC2, and the "Song Dog." Get as many different sounding calls as you can because coyotes will learn the calls. Coyotes are very intelligent and cannot be fooled by the same calls or calling sequence over and over again.
I usually start off the calling sequence with greeting howls for about a minute blowing the call in different directions. Be mindful of the wind direction and make sure that you have a clear view of the downwind direction from your stand. I often alternate the howls between a young pup howl and an older male howl. I take a two minute break in between howling sequences. There are many howls that coyotes use and I can't list them all here. Practice howling often.
I will also often interrupt a howling sequence with a KI-YI sound. This sound likes a dog who has just has his tail stepped on. This is particularly succesful when you are howling young and old.
Distress calls can be used on their own or with the howling technique. Sometimes I use nothing but a distress call. I usually use distress calls and howling calls together. Mix up your distress calls also. Try a young rabbit and then an older raspier rabbit. Wait a few minutes and blow it again. Keep in mind that you need to blow the call in varying directions. I usually call for about 30 seconds and then wait two minutes and then blow again. If one thing isn't working, try something else. Fawn bleats work really well and you can mix them with howling, KiYi's, or other distress calls. You can also make some added noise such as rattling a fence wire when using a fawn bleat to simulate a fawn stuck in the fence. Try to think like a coyote when you are calling. Imagine that you are a rabbit and a bobcat has just bit in to your backside. You call to make the coyote or bobcat come to you.
If you use the howling calls, you are only going to get coyotes. If you only use distress calls, particularly rabbit distress, you may call in a fox or a bobcat instead of a coyote. Bobcats take a very cautious approach and take a long time to come to the call. Don't give up on calling until you are sure a bobcat isn't watching you.
Other pointers? Too many to list. If the wind is blowing more than twenty miles an hour, forget it and go home. The predator won't hear the call. It's possible and it does happen, but the chances are bad.

Good Hunting. Any more questions, post them here.


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

im serious about anything i hunt yes i can shoot very well .17hmr i have a elctronic call


----------



## Brad H (Jan 28, 2006)

Is this a remote caller, and what CDs do you have?

Almost all of my luck this year with an e-caller has been using a fed fox distress sound. Howls are effective this time of year, for coyotes anyway. I've never called in a fox, but I imagine any higher pitched distress sound will work. You might have to play around with your different sounds and see what they like.

With what you have now, set up before light and sit for a good 20 minutes. Longer wouldn't hurt. I've had luck starting with a medium volume then bumping it up half way through the stand. Constant calling is just as effective as breaks in sound. The repitition however, might drive you to a straight jacket so I always pause it every now and then.

I like to call into a cross wind with the caller wpwind of me. Keep a big opening down wind you can see. That's most likely where they'll be going.

After this I would recommend getting some hand calls and starting that way. Everyone should learn starting with hand calls IMO. There's more satisfaction in hand calling a coyote in. It also gives you a better idea of what works and what doesn't. Especially in the area you callin. If you intend to shoot coyotes I would consider getting something bigger than a 17HMR. Any .17 or .22 centerfire would be a better choice.

Brad


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

im back i did not see any thing  but im not giving up but for some reason i dont think is loud enough but i had my dad go 200 yards and he could hear it we worked a cross wind we heard something sounded like a fox jumping but idk i can get what ever e call just list um out


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

I am in agreement with Brad H. I like the crosswind technique as well. I also think that the .17HMR is too small for coyotes, but if that's all you have, by all means use it. Don't try any shots past seventy five yards with it and practice as much as possible so you can get good shot placement. When you can, go for something larger. I personally use the .204 Ruger. I am comfortable with a 200 yard shot. That being said, my calling distance needs to extend far beyond 200 yards. I generally start with a softer call in case they are in close and gradually build in volume and intensity. The breaks in my calling technique are for me to concentrate and listen and glass the area.


----------

